# Sirloin Steak



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I got another beautiful 3 1/2 pound sirloin steak seasoned up. It will be grilled to a medium rare over hickory coals. I also got a batch of stuffed jalapenos ready & a loaf of homemade bread rising.

Don't know what Mrs. Ranch's contribution will be yet, although I'm sure it will be good!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Second only to a rib eye, a big old sirloin is my favorite. Cut at least 1 1/2" thick and cooked as hot as I can get it to medium rare. Don't use much hickory but mesquite makes a mighty fine steak!!!!!!! I fill my pit full of small "kindling" size mesquite along with a good measure of finger size split wood. Let that cook down to white coals, then add a dozen or finger size pieces that are soaked in water. After about 5 minutes, the fire is ready for the steaks. Usually 3-3-3 is just about right for med rare.

Ranch, yours looks good and ready to go.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dammit Ranch. Get some post cook/pre grub pics up when its time.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It was all good & we have plenty of leftovers for tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dale Nichols (Feb 13, 2014)

You did a fine job.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Superb as always...I'm assuming Mrs. Ranch brought (what looks like fries) ?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Those are Mrs. Ranch's hash browns (we're trying to use up the 'Red Pontiac' potatoes).


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Those are Mrs. Ranch's hash browns (we're trying to use up the 'Red Pontiac' potatoes).


Howdy Mr Ranch great looking snack right there! LOL 
Got your fall garden in yet ? I'm so far behind schedule I just started ripping out weeds, taking down mater cages etc. Yesterday. Got a couple of cords of wood split for winter. Just wanted to say hello! 
Great looking meal right there.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Please share you reciept for the stuffed peppers.

searacer


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great...I'm always afraid to buy one myself thinking it might be too tough. I guess I need to look for a higher grade and a little marbling to it???


----------

